

Planar Voronoi Diagrams via Fortune's Algorithm - superberliner
http://www.amath.washington.edu/~dnlennon/voronoi/

======
ggchappell
Nice explanation.

What I'd like to see next, is an animation of the algorithm in progress,
showing the intersections between the parabolic curves sweeping out the edges
of the V.D.

